# 1990 axxess check engine light



## loudrms (Nov 28, 2006)

anyone out there own 1990 axxess minivan? was looking for a way to re-set the check engine light but don't have a tech book. i've never dealth w/ this situation. i was going to buy a code reader but can't even find the plug in for it. you'd think it would be easy to find, unless they buried it somewhere under the dash. i have the KA24E motor. i think they only made this model for a couple years. any help would be greatly appreciated. thanx! lou


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

quick and dirty way, unhook the battery ground overnight, that usually clears em, but it may comeback in 300 miles or so if there's a problem, or even sooner.

also it's so old, there isn't a code reader you'd have to count the blinking light to decode what it's on about.

get a haynes manual for it, not too expensive and it should have a ECM blink code chart.


----------



## loudrms (Nov 28, 2006)

thanks for the input. removed the negative cable overnite. that helped for a few hours. replaced the o2 sensor. light went out for most of the day and came back intermittenly after that. light has been on the last couple of days. bought a new gas cap hoping it would be something as simple as that. disconnected the negative overnite and drove it. light is still on. before it would shut off after while, now it stays on. too bad it doesn't have a hook up for a code reader. that would simplify things. surprising since i've had older vehicles w/ the code reader connection within easy reach. nissan realy makes it hard for the DIY. what's up w/ that? anyway thank you all for the helpful info. lou


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

the ECM should have a way to read the code as blinking light, on the actual ECM not the dash.

It means you have another fault. could be sometihng like the TPS or AFM, older cars mostly tell you about sensor faults not real problems in the engine, over time they kill the engine, but it's a faulty sensor or a bad connection.


----------



## loudrms (Nov 28, 2006)

was tapping the check engine light on the dash out of sheer frustration and the light went out. it still comes on and occassionally turns off by itself, but i've been able to tap it back off 75% of the time. could the light hookup be faulty? is there a sensor light hook up replacement available aftermarket? no change in performance w/ light on or off but worried i might be damaging something in the long run. it's a mystery.


----------

